# A picture of my male apisto veijito



## asherah

Untitled by asherah2, on Flickr

He's an awesome fish. Checks out everything, even me lol. Loves the cichlid stones as well.


----------



## magpie

Does he have a lady friend?


----------



## BigJag

He is an attractive fish. I still would like to keep an apisto species someday. I went with rams instead. Whats his tankmates?


----------



## asherah

Yes he has a lady friend lol. his tankmates are :
2 phantom tetras - 2 died when I accidently dosed them with chlorine and one died while I was on vacation.
6 albino corys
5 kuhli loaches
2 curviceps
2 bolivian rams
5 otos

asherah


----------



## BigJag

asherah said:


> Yes he has a lady friend lol. his tankmates are :
> 2 phantom tetras - 2 died when I accidently dosed them with chlorine and one died while I was on vacation.
> 6 albino corys
> 5 kuhli loaches
> 2 curviceps
> 2 bolivian rams
> 5 otos
> 
> asherah


 Very cool mix. What size tank are they in? I was thinking of putting my 2 curviceps in my 35 gal with my 3 bolivian rams, 10 neon tetras and 3 cory cats but wasnt sure if thats too much. I would like to use the 20 gal that my curviceps r currently in to do an apisto aggasizi double red set up.


----------



## Sparrk

apistos are amazing fish my apistos cacatuoide always come up to greet me when I approach the tank and mine loves cichlid rocks as well, I think mine have paired up it is cute how they interact together


----------



## asherah

awwww Look at her in the cave =) So cute ! Today I saw 3 of my loaches in the caves. They all came out for dinner. lol. Maybe they will keep them clean haha.
My fish are in a 56 gallon with black sand and live plants. =) 
asherah


----------



## aquariam

It's viejita (small old woman) not viejito (small old man). The scientific name translates from spanish to apistogramma little old lady.

Keep an eye on your female bolivian ram. They can go bonkers briefly. Could hurt your apistos.


----------



## asherah

LoL I see =) And I learn a little more spanish!


----------



## Sparrk

asherah said:


> awwww Look at her in the cave =) So cute ! Today I saw 3 of my loaches in the caves. They all came out for dinner. lol. Maybe they will keep them clean haha.
> My fish are in a 56 gallon with black sand and live plants. =)
> asherah


lol yeah she is like: "oh hello come see me!!" and my tank is a 55gal, with black gravel, a black background and live plants! Pretty similar to yours . Yesterday my two female were fighting intensively, my male came up, looked at them fight for like 15seconds then he broke up the fight and chased one female to the other side of the tank. No fighting in his tank lol!!! opcorn:


----------



## Chromedome52

I would suggest posting that photo of your _veijita_ over at apistogramma.com for verification. Most of the fish sold commercially as _veijita _are actually a population of _macmasteri_, and it would be a good idea to verify with an expert like Mike Wise, who watches the ID forum over there.


----------



## magpie

Do your dwarves ever bother each other, or do they stick to fighting amongst their own?


----------



## Sparrk

yes they do, especially the females...


----------

